# My healthy Male German Blue Ram



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. Those blue patches are unreal.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Doumbogey (Apr 11, 2015)

WOW Nice GBR


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

Man that is super blue! looks like fresh paint.


----------

